
Support for Windows 7 has ended - newsreview1
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-7-end-of-life-support-information
======
woodandsteel
I am in the midst of switching over to Windows 10, after many happy years on
7. I was very reluctant to switch because of all the things I read about how
Windows had tried to put a desktop gui together with a tablet and phone one.
But it turns out that Windows 10 is pretty much like 7.

There is one huge difference, that's accounts. In 7 you get in with a
password, but in 10 you can also use a pin. Also 7 has two types of account,
administrator and standard. In 10 there are two more variables, Microsoft
account vs local, and family vs other user, with a different procedure for
creating each.

Also there is cortana, but I haven't use it except for the initial setting up.

Let me add that I have found David Pogue's Windows 10 The Missing Manual very
helpful.

------
ratsmack
I find it odd that on the blue screen notification they stated that they
"Strongly Recommend" you to upgrade to Windows 10 on a "New PC".

------
icedchai
And I know companies still using XP...

~~~
robodude444
I still write .NET 1.1 software for deployment on (sometimes new!) XP
machines. (Industrial) It can be a challenge keeping an older Microsoft dev
environment active... it’s the most valuable VM image I have.

~~~
ksaj
It's not unlike some very big companies that are continually out of date when
it comes to patches. The reason in their case is not a lack of diligence --
they are _testing_ those patches before they ever install them on a critical
server.

It is worth noting that a huge number of atm bank machines are running NT well
beyond the days Microsoft was trying to get people to stop using it. For those
who worked with NT and with what was replacing it, the decision was a no-
brainer. Even at Y2K. Where is the cost going to be, and how much should we
expect?

How many failed patches have you ever installed? That's exactly what they are
avoiding. Risk has a weight. Denial of service is a risk, and in many
businesses, the potential DoS is a more expensive risk than what the patch
fixes. It's also the same reason employed COBOL programmers still exist.

------
RyokiYazawa
oh no...

